
I wrote a beginners guide to Kubernetes - pj3677
https://www.learncloudnative.com/blog/2020-05-26-getting-started-with-kubernetes-part-1/
======
one2manydeps
IMO uni-tools like kubectx are pointless

Huge fan of fzf + bash history

Trigger fzf, search “context cluster-name” done

Learning a bespoke tool to run one bash command is poor craftsmanship, won’t
be worth knowing about once Kube is entirely wrapped by some providers HTTP
API, and this is all managed by GUI based services, obsoleting “SRE” teams at
places that aren’t Google scale

The excitement of Kube will go the way Puppet and Chef have. It’s just HTTP
commands putting some YAML or JSON which is metadata for how to manage cgroups

Oh right but Google and Oreilly flooded the world with books, so kiss the
rings.

~~~
pj3677
I try to be focused on the results, not the tools per se.

For me, kubectx makes it easier to view and switch between context. I run
"kubectx 'context-name'" and it's done :)

~~~
one2manydeps
The results I’m chasing are fewer uni-task tools

Ctrl+r to get fzf, searching “context prod” pulls up my last use of the
kubectl form of the change context command

Desired results are subjective

------
holografix
Nice article, I liked the heavy focus on networking. Looking forward to the
next part. If I could make a request it would be for the inclusion of Istio
somewhere in in the following parts

~~~
pojzon
IMHO, its a beginners guide and the focus on networking was to make beginners
understand basic concepts - heavy focus would mean the guide would explain how
k8s networking works under the hoods which is often important in real
production environment, where you will face various issues.

When it comes to Istio - its a complex solution by itself and deserves a
separate guide. I would say beginners should try to learn Istio when they are
no longer beginners but rather advanced k8s users or even maintainers.

~~~
oars
We are looking at deploying Kubernetes on GCP as a managed service (GKS) -
will we have to deal with networking issues in production, or is this
something abstracted away by the managed service?

I know that ELBs for external traffic ingress are automatically managed by
GCP, but not sure what other things we need to consider.

------
rhyst
You mention talking about stateful workloads later on, but I don't see it. Is
that in a separate article?

~~~
pj3677
I am still working on it; it will be a separate article.

------
minishlink
Thanks! You can add that if the docker-desktop context is not available, you
can enable it in Docker preferences -> Kubernetes -> Enable Kubernetes (I had
to do this)

~~~
pj3677
Thanks for letting me know!

------
streetcat1
very nice, can you share the tool that you used to create the images?

~~~
pj3677
Thanks! I used [https://www.figma.com/](https://www.figma.com/) to create all
diagrams.

~~~
streetcat1
Thanks for the response. You seem to write well.

I am about to release a new Kubernetes based machine learning product (using
new CRDS, operators, etc).

I wonder if you can you do a paid review? we can talk offline if needed.

~~~
pj3677
Feel free to contact me - my info is on the website.

